# Breeze Fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Let us make your T Top.










Half Tower with hardtop










Poleing platform










Seating










Pop thru control/spotting station










Folding cobia crows nest










Floundering lean rail and adjustable starfire lights:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Tryin' to add the latest pics to this post but no browser comes up!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim does great work! You should see the job he did on our 20 year old dive ladder that broke.


Wish I had some pics to post. You got any pics of it Tim? Give me a call sometime!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

as always Tim, you and your staff do great work!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talkin to Brandy yesterday (my boat partner). He had the boat out all last weekend and slept on it, and had his kids out. He said walkin up that ladder is like walkin on air.


----------

